# 67 sail panel lights...no such thing?



## Tropical Goat (Jan 30, 2011)

While begining a headliner replacement on my 67', I found, that under the sail panel "earmufs" there are provisions (holes with tabs for screws) on each side for courtesy lights. 
I've searched around a bit, without any success. So, my question is; do they exist? ...or am I chasing unicorns?
One way or another, I think they'd look pretty cool in there.
I'd apreciate any sugestions!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Those cut outs are for use in other GM A-body cars (olds, Buick). Puttting lights in them would be incorrect for GTO. It's your car!, do as you please.....Eric:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree ...and drive the resto nuts crazy :willy: with your "rare" option :lol:.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't know about '67's, but I had an early '66 GTO that had the dual "map lights" instead of a central dome light. They were near but not actually on the sail panel area. The car actually was a pre-sail panel '66, having headliner all the way to the package tray. I agree with Eric and Alky: no lamps on the panels themselves.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I do have a set of these in very good condition pm if interested and I can send you a pic


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Crusty, you have a set of dual roof rail reading lamps you are looking to sell???? PM me or send me a pic. Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, Eric....I can see it now: The wife navigating with the map lights, checking out hi-end retaurant locations while you're doing a wheelstand, heading towards central Manhattan....a thoroughly sophisticated and _refined_ Juvenile Delinquent!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

LMAO GeeTee....that car needs landing lights not map lights.... and do you really think Eric would give the valets the keys w/o a fight


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If the parking valet's got ahold of Eric's keys, his goat would end up just like the classic Ferarri on "Ferris Bueller's Day Off"....airborne over a RR crossing at about 160mph!!!!


----------

